# NEW JOB ILL BE AT ZENITH WIRE WHEEL HIT ME UP



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

FOR AWHILE THEY WERE HARD TO FIND ,,,,,,,WE'LL STARTING MONDAY ILL BE AT ZENITH WIRE WHEEL IF THERE'S ANYTHING YALL NEED HIT ME UP ,THERE IS ALOT OF OLDER STOCK TO MOVE ILL BE PUTTIN UP A LIST ..............BUT IF YALL NEED SOMTHING PATICULAR HIT ME UP AND ILL LOOK ,I WILL BE ON HERE W/NEW DEALS FOR THE BEST WIRE WHEELS ON THE MARKET .STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES AND SPOKES AND WITH THE BEST LOOKING CHROME ,,,,HERE ARE SOME PICS AND ILL BE POSTING UP PICS DAILY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

OHH AND FOR THOSE ZENITH RIDERS YALL WANT THE HOLESS ZENITH HUBS FOR THE SHOWS .....GOTEM


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

LUCKY MOTHERFUKA!........


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 10 2006, 12:58 PM~6734913
> *LUCKY MOTHERFUKA!........
> *


HE NEEDED A SALESMAN SO I SOLD MYSELF :biggrin: LOL 
OHH AND JUST INCASE ANYONE ASK THIS IS MY NEW SCREEN NAME NOW THAT IM IN CALI :biggrin: "FINALLY THANK GOD "


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Got anything in 20"?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Dec 10 2006, 01:59 PM~6735158
> *Got anything in 20"?
> *


NO 20'S LEFT YET


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

how much for a set of those hole-less hubs


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

SO WHAT DO YOU WANT FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 10 2006, 12:04 PM~6735191
> *how much for a set of those hole-less hubs
> *


ILL HAVE YOUR PRICE MONDAY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 10 2006, 12:52 PM~6735397
> *SO WHAT DO YOU WANT FOR CHRISTMAS
> 
> 
> ...


by the way this set is on its way to h-town :biggrin: hope you like marcelo


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

how much for 13 7 cross lace all chrome ?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

how much for these


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

you a lucky muthafucka :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 10 2006, 04:26 PM~6735765
> *how much for 13 7 cross lace all chrome ?
> *


1300 shipped but hold on i might put together a xmas special ill let ya know tomarrow


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 10 2006, 04:34 PM~6735800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill hit you w/the price tomarrow


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 10 2006, 04:39 PM~6735830
> *you a lucky muthafucka :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


whys that


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 10 2006, 04:48 PM~6735863
> *ill hit you w/the price tomarrow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i got a homie looking 4 some 14x7's cross lace Zeniths..whats the christmas special?


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Price all chrome 13 x 7 reverse?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

u think for the price the nipples would all point the same direction


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

13x7 all chrome 72 spoke christmas special price right here in cali.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 10 2006, 05:49 PM~6736161
> *i got a homie looking 4 some 14x7's cross lace Zeniths..whats the christmas special?
> *


ill have the price tomarrow


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 10 2006, 05:49 PM~6736161
> *i got a homie looking 4 some 14x7's cross lace Zeniths..whats the christmas special?
> *


1300 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 10 2006, 08:47 PM~6737310
> *Price all chrome 13 x 7 reverse?
> *


1300 shipped so far


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 10 2006, 08:47 PM~6737310
> *Price all chrome 13 x 7 reverse?
> *


1200 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Dec 10 2006, 11:10 PM~6738231
> *13x7 all chrome 72 spoke christmas special price right here in cali.
> *


$1100 pickup


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 10 2006, 02:04 PM~6735191
> *how much for a set of those hole-less hubs
> *


 zenith 4 chrome w/ring $180 shipped
zenith 4 gold w/ring $230 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 10 2006, 04:26 PM~6735765
> *how much for 13 7 cross lace all chrome ?
> *


$1200 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> how much for these
> [/quo
> MY BAD I FUCKED UP THOSE HE WONT SELL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 10 2006, 05:49 PM~6736161
> *i got a homie looking 4 some 14x7's cross lace Zeniths..whats the christmas special?
> *


$1200 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 10 2006, 05:49 PM~6736161
> *i got a homie looking 4 some 14x7's cross lace Zeniths..whats the christmas special?
> *


$1200 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Dec 10 2006, 08:47 PM~6737310
> *Price all chrome 13 x 7 reverse?
> *


$1200 shipped


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 11 2006, 05:30 PM~6742464
> *$1200 shipped
> *


you in so-cal or the original zenith store?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

so cal


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

here ya go corey


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 11 2006, 02:22 PM~6742444
> *zenith 4 chrome  w/ring $180 shipped
> zenith 4 gold w/ring  $230 shipped
> *


Are they machined in the back of the hub? I tried to buy a set and I was told that all the chrome hubs were plated before the grooves were machined into them that go onto the adapters. If you can get me 4 chrome hubs without holes that have the gold ring in them and have been machined please let me know and I will pick them up. Thanks...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 11 2006, 09:53 PM~6744115
> *Are they machined in the back of the hub? I tried to buy a set and I was told that all the chrome hubs were plated before the grooves were machined into them that go onto the adapters. If you can get me 4 chrome hubs without holes that have the gold ring in them and have been machined please let me know and I will pick them up. Thanks...
> *


the hubs are machined before there plated ,4 chrome w/gold ring $210 shipped


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

How much on four of these chips(top) on these knockoffs(bottom) to 54427?


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

14"s chrome with the gold ring hub shipped to EL paso $$$


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 11 2006, 05:57 PM~6742880
> *here ya go corey
> 
> 
> ...


How much for these gold locking knockoffs (and adaptors so that they work)?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 12 2006, 07:38 AM~6746341
> *How much for these gold locking knockoffs (and adaptors so that they work)?
> *


gold $425 shipped


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Dec 12 2006, 07:30 AM~6745886
> *How much on four of these chips(top) on these knockoffs(bottom) to 54427?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, hook it up Mondo!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 12 2006, 07:38 AM~6746341
> *How much for these gold locking knockoffs (and adaptors so that they work)?
> *


gold $425 shipped


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn those are all nice wheels.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

ok im confussed INDIVIDUALS1996LA is who are u the same guy as INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

are these the smaller chips or bigger ones and if bigger ones how much


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 12 2006, 06:39 PM~6749998
> *ok im confussed INDIVIDUALS1996LA is who are u the same guy as INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS
> *




YUP :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 12 2006, 07:39 PM~6749998
> *ok im confussed INDIVIDUALS1996LA is who are u the same guy as INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS
> *


yeah thats why i posted it on the first page who i was and why i had two screen names


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 12 2006, 07:48 PM~6750077
> *are these the smaller chips or bigger ones and if bigger ones how much
> 
> 
> ...


bigger $45


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 10 2006, 12:59 PM~6734920
> *HE NEEDED A SALESMAN SO I SOLD MYSELF :biggrin: LOL
> OHH AND JUST INCASE ANYONE ASK THIS IS MY NEW SCREEN NAME NOW THAT IM IN CALI  :biggrin: "FINALLY THANK GOD "
> *


see :uh: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 11 2006, 09:05 PM~6744516
> *the hubs are machined before there plated ,4 chrome w/gold ring $210 shipped
> *












I would also like to buy 13 of these chip emblems, same color, large size but I want to pick everything up in person at Zenith. Not shipped. Let me know a total including the 4 chrome hubs with the gold ring. Thanks...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

you do know were in so cal


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 12 2006, 08:32 PM~6751204
> *you do know were in so cal
> *


Yeah, I have to go down there anyway to check on my car. I've been wanting to see the Zenith shop in person. If you want I'll PM you to set it up.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 12 2006, 10:39 PM~6751260
> *Yeah, I have to go down there anyway to check on my car. I've been wanting to see the Zenith shop in person. If you want I'll PM you to set it up.
> *


that will work p.m. me and ill give you the address and price


----------



## INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS (Nov 9, 2006)

look its me again


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 12 2006, 11:20 PM~6751625
> *look its me again
> *


stick to 1 name please u keep confusing me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 12 2006, 10:15 PM~6751051
> *yeah thats why i posted it on the first page who i was and why i had two screen names
> *


why dont u just ask one of the mods to change your name and everything will tranfer over :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 12 2006, 10:28 PM~6752086
> *why dont u just ask one of the mods to change your name and everything will tranfer over  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 13 2006, 12:28 AM~6752086
> *why dont u just ask one of the mods to change your name and everything will tranfer over  :biggrin:
> *


forreal how do i find them


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6752078
> *stick to 1 name please u keep confusing me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so soorry grasss hoppper :around:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 13 2006, 12:41 AM~6752155
> *forreal how do i find them
> *


ask mr impala or layitlow he did mine


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 13 2006, 12:43 AM~6752163
> *so soorry grasss hoppper :around:
> *


its ok turtle :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 12 2006, 01:24 PM~6747537
> *gold $425 shipped
> *


Soon as Christmas is over Im purchasing them from you. Do those chips come included? (same ones as in pic)


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 12 2006, 01:24 PM~6747537
> *gold $425 shipped
> *


Soon as Christmas is over Im purchasing them from you. Do those chips come included? (same ones as in pic)


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

KOOL


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

that looks like some very nice work !!


how much for the gold dish nips hub chrome spokes same knock off everything as shown above two 14'6 and 2 14'7 sent to l2j 3c2 Niagara falls Ontario cnd 
thanks :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 14 2006, 04:42 PM~6761321
> *that looks like some very nice work !!
> how much for the gold dish nips hub chrome spokes same knock off everything as shown above two 14'6 and 2 14'7 sent to l2j 3c2 Niagara falls Ontario cnd
> thanks  :0  :biggrin:
> *


1900 shipped


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

how bout a couple of prices homie:

13x7 chrome 72 spokes

and,

13x7 gold nipple, hub and knockoff 72 spokes


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2006, 05:32 PM~6761528
> *how bout a couple of prices homie:
> 
> 13x7 chrome 72 spokes
> ...


1200 shipped

1490 shipped


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

The Pic of the holeless hub that you posted above is missing the splines in the center of it. Can you do me a favor and make sure you have 4 chrome ones with the gold ring available that are machined before I send a deposit. There should be splines in the center of it and teeth in the back of it or it won't work with my adapters. I called about a month ago and was told that a batch of hubs had been chromed before they were machined and they weren't getting anymore until they got rid of those. Please let me know. Here is what I am looking for:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 15 2006, 09:42 AM~6764823
> *The Pic of the holeless hub that you posted above is missing the splines in the center of it. Can you do me a favor and make sure you have 4 chrome ones with the gold ring available that are machined before I send a deposit. There should be splines in the center of it and teeth in the back of it or it won't work with my adapters. I called about a month ago and was told that a batch of hubs had been chromed before they were machined and they weren't getting anymore until they got rid of those. Please let me know. Here is what I am looking for:
> 
> 
> ...


NO MORE SPLINE HUBS ,THERE ARENT ANY LEFT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

STARTING JANUARY 15,2007 THE MSRP ON THE ZENITH'S WILL BE SET AT $1350.00 ,SO EITHER BUY NOW OR TALK TO A DEALER NEAR YOU FOR A HOOK UP ....I WILL BE POSTING A LIST OF DEALERS AND I AM ALSO LOOKING FOR DEALERS IN ALL THE STATES ,HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

*WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH SETUP AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON THE FIRST ,PLEASE STOP BY AND SEE ME *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!!!?????????????????/


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SAME 1S???????????????????????????????/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 15 2006, 11:13 AM~6765310
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!?????????????????/
> 
> 
> ...


YEP


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lol man i had this wheel forever tell ray im sorry i didnt realize how long it was sitting in my garage


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2006, 12:58 PM~6765881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE SAID ITS COOL ,BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE I NEED THE ZENITH LOGO YALL WERE WORKIN ON TO DO SOME FLYERS AND BANNERS CAN YOU SEND IT OVER OR ?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

do you just sell the ko's with the locks and adapters alone or with a set? send me a pm please im curious


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 15 2006, 11:09 AM~6765908
> *HE  SAID ITS COOL ,BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE I NEED THE ZENITH LOGO YALL WERE WORKIN ON TO DO SOME FLYERS AND BANNERS CAN YOU SEND IT OVER OR ?
> *


ill look into it


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

what up sweepwaz


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

SUP JD ?? HOW MANY SPOKE'S DO 13'S COME IN ?? AND DO YOU DO POWDER COAT ??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 15 2006, 01:15 PM~6765937
> *SUP JD ?? HOW MANY SPOKE'S DO 13'S COME IN ?? AND DO YOU DO POWDER COAT ??
> *


72 OR 96 AND YEP TO THE POWDER


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Do you have pics of some 13x7 reverse all chrome 72 spoke zenith's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## richard1940 (Oct 25, 2005)

hello,
i'm looking for a set of gold hubs,nips,knock offs. cross lace 2-14x7 and 2-14x6. in the hubs can i get the crhome rings
i'm looking to buy asap....
can i get your phone number so i can get more info....thanks richard


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richard1940_@Dec 15 2006, 02:48 PM~6766369
> *hello,
> i'm looking for a set of gold hubs,nips,knock offs. cross lace 2-14x7 and 2-14x6. in the hubs can i get the crhome rings
> i'm looking to buy asap....
> ...


DONE DEAL ,THANKS FOR THE BISSNESS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 14 2006, 07:14 PM~6761704
> *1200 shipped
> 
> 1490 shipped
> *




cool, thanks, can you pm me with how i can pay? 

i want some triple golds


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up jd this is marcelo thanxs for the 13 let me know when will the 14 will be ready.the rims look good


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

How much for a set like the ones in the pic, 13x7 reverse, 72 spoke cross lace, all chrome, shipped to 95356? Also is there a warranty with the wheels?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Dec 16 2006, 12:36 PM~6770812
> *How much for a set like the ones in the pic, 13x7 reverse, 72 spoke cross lace, all chrome, shipped to 95356? Also is there a warranty with the wheels?
> 
> 
> ...


all chrome $1200 shipped,but the price goes up on jan 15th


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

where you guys located in so cal


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 16 2006, 03:06 PM~6771550
> *all chrome $1200  shipped,but the price goes up on jan 15th
> *


what about the warrenty part ? since quite a few sets of these so cal zeniths have rusted within a couple weeks including mine


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Dec 16 2006, 09:33 PM~6772635
> *what about the warrenty part ?  since quite a few sets of these so cal zeniths have rusted  within a couple weeks including mine
> *


thats because yall dont know how to clean and take care of your wheels ,no disrespect but im sittin on 1 1/2 yrs on mine and the still look good no rust at all but anyway ill post up a copy of the waranty papers monday


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS THE PRICE DIFFERENCE IN THE 13x7 72 SPOKE AND 96 SPOKE?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 17 2006, 02:00 AM~6773926
> *WHATS THE PRICE DIFFERENCE IN THE 13x7 72 SPOKE AND 96 SPOKE?
> *


none unless you want gold


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 17 2006, 02:04 AM~6773950
> *none unless you want gold
> *


U NEVER GOT ME THAT PRICE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 17 2006, 08:15 PM~6776858
> *U NEVER GOT ME THAT PRICE
> *


WE ONLY HAVE A FEW SETS OF THOSE 3BAR AND CANT SELL THEM SOLO , :happysad: SORRY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

REMEMBER THE PRICE IS GONNA GO UP JAN 15TH


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

how much for this? :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

can you engrave like this and how much for the set but 96 spokes?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 18 2006, 06:43 PM~6781810
> *can you engrave like this and how much for the set but 96 spokes?
> 
> 
> *


you have to get your own engraver sorry


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

its killa homie i wanted to know if i can get a set in magenta candy barrel and spokes only


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 18 2006, 06:16 PM~6782079
> *you have to get your own engraver sorry
> *



 ok no prob bro but how much for the first set??? 14x7(96 spokes)


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 17 2006, 12:50 AM~6773878
> *thats because yall dont know how to clean and take care of your wheels ,no disrespect but im sittin on 1 1/2 yrs on mine and the still look good no rust at all but anyway ill post up a copy of the waranty papers monday
> *


no JOHN thats not the issue!! poor chrome platting....wheels dont rust 7 days later.....thats why I stoped selling zeniths...no disrespect or hate frank.......but thats shit happin when people cut corners !!!! your wheels where built 1 1/2 year ago...when things where beter


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 18 2006, 10:45 PM~6782884
> *no  frank  thats  not the  issue!!  poor  chrome  platting....wheels  dont  rust  7 days later.....thats  why I  stoped  selling  zeniths...no  disrespect or  hate frank.......but  thats  shit  happin  when people  cut  corners !!!!  your  wheels  where  built  1  1/2  year ago...when  things  where  beter
> *


ohh well at least both my sets of Zeniths are older. Good thing too, Im selling both sets at least people know they will get QUALITY wheels.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did the guy from zenith pass on?...is that why quality went down, supposedly or what


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2006, 08:47 PM~6782892
> *ohh well at least both my sets of Zeniths are older. Good thing too, Im selling both sets at least people know they will get QUALITY wheels.
> *


am sure they realized the promblen by now....i had over 25 sets sold, since but have ended up sellin them daytons or chinas......i didnt do it, they did it... i only wish the wheel was 100% american made( then again who makes a 100% wire wheel in the usa???? NO ONE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2006, 09:00 PM~6782937
> *did the guy from zenith pass on?.  YA  HE  DID..is that why quality went down, supposedly or what........NOPE  JUST  LIKE  THE  WHOLE  AUTO  INDUSTY ,  PRICES  GO  UP  AND CUT  CORNERS  ....ITS  LIKE  THERES  NO PRIDE IN  MAKIN  SHIT  ANYMORE!!!  IM  GALD I  STILL  HAVE PRIDE IN THE  WHEELS  I SELL
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2006, 11:00 PM~6782937
> *did the guy from zenith pass on?...is that why quality went down, supposedly or what
> *


the original owner Jim Craig passed away, but he sold Zenith to Roadster years ago. Jim still sold Zeniths, he was allowed to sell a certain amount per year. Some people ended up getting china wheels, but the thing is the only Zenith hub still made in the US is the ones with the ring in them, the solid hubs are from china.


That has nothing to do with anything current, Zeniths have been made in LA for along time now, Jim recently passed away this year. No one has complained about any Zeniths from LA until the past couple of months, maybe they started slipping, or their chromer screwed them over, when a company like that gets parts plated they usually do it a few hundred parts at a time, so if they build 100 sets of wheels for inventory and all of them have bad chrome that is the fault of an outside source it can come back and bite them in the ass, then obviously they have to warranty the problems. The bad chrome doesnt mean its 100% Zeniths fault, it can be something the plater did wrong, but it can bite them in the ass because in the long run, its their name on the product, not the chrome platers name...that kind of shit sux.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 18 2006, 11:03 PM~6782958
> *then  again  who  makes  a  100% wire wheel in  the  usa???? NO ONE
> *


sad shit, but its the truth. even if everything was made in the USA, how many good chrome shops are there, not many chrome shops are high quality businesses, unless a wheel company is sending parts to a quality chromer it dont really matter where the part is made.



everything in the world is going down in quality. customers want to buy cheap shit, companies need to make shit cheap so they can actually compete and stay in business, corners are gonna get cut, quality is going to go down. the proof is in the pudding, or the wheel in this case.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 18 2006, 09:45 PM~6782884
> *no  frank  thats  not the  issue!!  poor  chrome  platting....wheels  dont  rust  7 days later.....thats  why I  stoped  selling  zeniths...no  disrespect or  hate frank.......but  thats  shit  happin  when people  cut  corners !!!!  your  wheels  where  built  1  1/2  year ago...when  things  where  beter
> *


cool but my names not frank its johnny


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 18 2006, 11:10 PM~6783185
> *cool but my names not frank its johnny
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2006, 10:19 PM~6783015
> *sad shit, but its the truth. even if everything was made in the USA, how many good chrome shops are there, not many chrome shops are high quality businesses, unless a wheel company is sending parts to a quality chromer it dont really matter where the part is made.
> everything in the world is going down in quality. customers want to buy cheap shit, companies need to make shit cheap so they can actually compete and stay in business, corners are gonna get cut, quality is going to go down. the proof is in the pudding, or the wheel in this case.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

and on another not as far as poor chrome plating goes ,chinas are as cheaply built as they come you know that and so do i the wheels dont have that mirror look that the ZENITHS do ,our knockoffs dont break or bend the first time you put your wheels on and well we all know about the stainless steel ,even daytons will rust if not cleaned properly or in the wrong enviorment


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE BAD THING ABOUT THIS IS YOUR ONLY TALKING ABOUT ONE SET OF BAD WHEELS THAT WAS FROM HAWAII


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 19 2006, 09:47 AM~6784599
> *and on another not as far as poor chrome plating goes ,chinas are as cheaply built as they come you know that and so do i the wheels dont have that mirror look that the ZENITHS do ,our knockoffs dont break or bend  the first time you put your wheels on and well we all know about the  stainless steel ,even daytons will rust if not cleaned properly or in the wrong enviorment
> *


AMEN, AMEN AND AMEN

I've witness everything in *bold* print


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IMPN8EZ your wheels are on there way hope you like


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 18 2006, 09:25 AM~6779825
> *REMEMBER THE PRICE IS GONNA GO UP JAN 15TH
> *


damm the price just went up like 2-3 months ago .......again damm


----------



## IMPN8EZ (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanx.... Hope santa is here on time.... :biggrin: 



IMPN8EZ


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 19 2006, 07:51 AM~6784618
> *THE BAD THING ABOUT THIS IS YOUR ONLY TALKING ABOUT ONE SET OF BAD WHEELS THAT WAS FROM HAWAII
> *


REALLY .....SO SINCE YOU DONT KNOW ILL LET YOU KNOW.....ONE SET FROM NM ....ON A IMPERALS CAR , ANOTHER 1 WHEEL FROM A IMPERALS CAR AZ, AND ONE FROM LA...... AND 2 OTHERS......HAD IT ONLY BEEN 1 SET YOU WONT BE WRITING ABOUT SELLIN ZENITHS!! ID STILL BE SELLIN THEM....... YOU LEARN AND SEE IN TIME........IM NOT GOING TO POST UP ALL 9 WARINTY ISSUES I HAD IN 2 MONTHS .....LETS JUST SAY IT GOT TAKEN CARE OF, SOME OUT OF MY POCKET, SO OUT OF RAYS


----------



## richard1940 (Oct 25, 2005)

can you get wire wheels for the 1950's cadillacs, with the wide center cap. the old school .how much and can you send a pic.....thanks richard


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 18 2006, 05:38 PM~6781796
> *how much for this? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



??? :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richard1940_@Dec 19 2006, 03:36 PM~6786520
> *can you get wire wheels for the 1950's cadillacs, with the wide center cap. the old school .how much and can you send a pic.....thanks  richard
> *


1355 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

did you get my pm?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

how much for a set of the 3 bar large Knock offs in chrome PM price :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 19 2006, 03:55 PM~6786585
> *??? :cheesy:
> *


there on there way to you in canada (you'll love them ) (you really didnt want the daytons ) :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 20 2006, 11:20 AM~6791553
> *there on there way to you in canada (you'll love them ) (you really didnt want the daytons )  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



fuck yeah i love them!!!! :biggrin: 


thanks bro  we'll be making more buisness with you again!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 20 2006, 12:20 PM~6791553
> *there on there way to you in canada (you'll love them ) (you really didnt want the daytons )  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Dec 20 2006, 11:20 AM~6791553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's for damn sure! For the price you quoted for us.... that's something that would be hard to beat! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

mornin everyone


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richard1940_@Dec 19 2006, 03:36 PM~6786520
> *can you get wire wheels for the 1950's cadillacs, with the wide center cap. the old school .how much and can you send a pic.....thanks  richard
> *


look at you wheels almost done


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

72 spoke, cross laced, standard, 14", powder coat burgundy rim. priced for after the price change.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 20 2006, 11:20 AM~6791553
> *there on there way to you in canada (you'll love them ) (you really didnt want the daytons )  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




hey i call you later man! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

check out our myspace


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

rims look clean...do these zeniths mount just like any other knockoff? the koffs with the chips in them look differnt than others...how do they mount?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 22 2006, 03:43 PM~6805608
> *rims look clean...do these zeniths mount just like any other knockoff? the koffs with the chips in them look differnt than others...how do they mount?
> *


just like the others but then you can lock them :biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm confused and have a few comments.

As I recall and understood things. Zenith was originally "bought out" by Mclean wheel back in the day. I know this because I recall seeing the brass hubs, stainless steel spokes and nipples in the bins as they were trucked in from Northern Cali. 

Jim Craig continued to sell Zeniths in Campbell Califas. Back in those days he made him from whatever stock he had on hand. As time went on and the stock depleted (early 90s), he began to sell some Zeniths with some lower grade stuff. It was rumored that even he used china stuff from time to time but that is hearsay. I wasn't there so I can't say much else.

Mclean did not like the fact that Jim kept selling Zeniths in Campbell as it posed some legal ramifications in addition to the fact that it caused for some confusion. Mclean had a few discussions with Jim about that. As most of the old timers know, Mclean was one of the first wheel companies to get hit pretty hard in the advent of the Luxor wire wheels (aka chinas). 

To add to the woes the rest of the wire wheel companies began to make and sell knockoff wheels. Mclean chose not to. That was the beginning of their demise. 

Shortly after that (around '93 or so), Mclean sold the rights to Zenith to Ray at Roadster wire wheel in Garden Grove. The rest is history as you guys have described. 

When Mclean was selling Zeniths the chips still said campbell California. All of the Zenith wire wheels and accessories that were made in that era were then etched as Zenith Premium wire wheels. 

Whenever an engraved set was ordered the polished (unchromed) wheels were sent up north to get engraved but none other than Herman the German (is that a blast from the past or what?). Some know more about him than I because he was a legend up in Northern Califas. Again, as I understood that aspect, Herman the German was an old dude that engraved the wheels and accessories by hand. His expertise and experience came from engraving rifles and saddles back in his younger (and even older) days.

The wheels would then come back, get sent out to get plated then get assembled, trued, sealed, boxed up and ready to go. 

This leads me to the next subject. There is no such thing as bad chrome per se'. Bad chrome in terms of a flash of chrome, chrome plating minus the copper buff etc.. But... all of this is done in accordance with the wheel manufacturers specifications in an effort to contain cost of course. That is the difference between an okay chrome plated wheel and one that has that mirror finish that some folks refer to. 

I don't know where or how the corrosion (rust) is with regards to the wheels. If it is common to where the nipples protrude through the barrel of the wheel, there is a good chance it is caused by a poor polish moreover incorrect deburr process. Much like painting a vehicle poor chrome finishes such as pitting peeling and some rust is caused by an inproperly prepared, in this case polished wheel.

The wire wheel process used to be something like the company gets the raw barrels in whatever size they are running 13 X 7, 17 X 7, Reverse or standard offset. The barrel is one in the same. What makes the offset is the location of the valve stem hole. 

Next process... the wheels are polished to a smooth finish. The wheels then get dimpled and pierced with the correct number of holes be it 72 or 96 holes. The pierce angle is important because when done incorrectly (wrong angle) this is what causes the nipples to scratch and spokes to bind because they are preloaded at the wrong angles. When the dimple and pierce process is complete the wheels are touched up on the buffer to give them "color". They are then sent out to the chrome shop to get plated.

Back in the day the plater of choice was Gene's plating in East LA. I assume that he is still out there plating wheels and stuff for all of the other companies. I recall back in those days that Gene's was basically running things. Gene's plating was something that seemed like two square blocks. Polished wheels were everywhere. Forklifts moving wheels from one place to another. 

Besides all of the low low wheel companies, one of the largest Gene's plating customers was Superior Industries in Van Nuys. Superior Industries manufactured wheels for GM, Ford, and Chrysler back in those days. I am sure they still do. Lot's of cheese was made and paid back in them days. I am sure it still is.... 

Which leads me to my last comment. Abel you were asking about the price for a set of engraved Zenith wire wheels. What size are you looking for? 

I have a set of brand new 14 X 7 Reverse unique chrome and gold plated wheels made from the original USA Zenith materials. As if that is not enough, these wheels were engraved by none other than Herman the German himself. These bad boys are basically one of a kind. The hub, knockoffs, and the outer lip of the wheel is engraved. The hub, stainless steel spokes, stainless steel nipples, and knockoff is gold plated. Just to be sure, I had them plated in such a maner in which the hub and knock off are gold. The engraved portion(s) is chrome. I've got a brand new set of Premium Sportway 520s on them to boot. 

They could use a little cleaning but I've got them. 

I originally intended to save these wheels and put them on another low low or something one day. To be honest, I don't see that happening. I've got 6 cars at this time. I love the sport but I am living in an area where rolling and working on a low low is just too time consuming and there are not enough places to hang out and show of the ride the way cali does it. 

How much some of you might ask? I am not sure yet. These are basically one of a kind original wheels that will surely give anybody some extra points at the show. I need to figure out a price.... 

I'll do so if anyone is interested. If not, I guess I'll keep them stored. Thanks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 10 2006, 12:58 PM~6734913
> *LUCKY MOTHERFUKA!........
> *


Thats what I'm saying lookes like heaven to me


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 22 2006, 10:11 PM~6807128
> *just like the others but then you can lock them  :biggrin:
> *


so you can lock the knockoffs themselfs?
how does this work?
sorry i only have used chinas


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 23 2006, 11:51 AM~6809768
> *so you can lock the knockoffs themselfs?
> how does this work?
> sorry i only have used chinas
> *


yes you tighten you kockoff then you lock themw/5 allen screws the yu put the cap on and lock that


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 23 2006, 02:10 PM~6810046
> *yes you tighten you kockoff then you lock themw/5 allen screws the yu put the cap on and lock that
> *


i see..nice addition...so can you get the locking knockoffs for chinas?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 23 2006, 09:52 PM~6812208
> *i see..nice addition...so can you get the locking knockoffs for chinas?
> *


YOU CAN USE THEM ON THE CHINAS BUT YOULL NEED THE ADAPTERS ALSO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 22 2006, 10:44 PM~6808250
> *I'm confused and have a few comments.
> 
> As I recall and understood things.  Zenith was originally "bought out" by Mclean wheel back in the day.  I know this because I recall seeing the brass hubs, stainless steel spokes and nipples in the bins as they were trucked in from Northern Cali.
> ...


damn that was a novel. but i bought my zeniths from brian at mclean in 1996 or 97 so i dont think mclean sold it in 93


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok so it was the mid to late 90s then. Either way, Mclean originally bought the rights to Zenith wire wheel and made a go at it. The line was subsequently passed on to Roadster.

Yes, Brian sold Zeniths for Zenith. Brian was the point of contact for getting things gold plated, ordering and selling wheels etc... Before that it was Mike and or Danny.

Mclean went under in the mid 90s. Zenith wire wheel was a separate entity. 

Zenith attempted to set up a dealer program. Brian sold them, Shorty's hydraulics in Tx. sold them, Shell Happy, etc.. It sort of worked but the customers were not trying to spend the money on Zeniths (or Daytons) when they could get chinas for less. 

Later, the problems with the chinas emerged. The die hards reverted back Daytons or Zeniths. 

Eventually they sold the Zenith name to Roadster.

I concur that the timeline may be a little off but... Mclean carried and made several sets of Zeniths. They set up their own tough standards for wheel acceptance, wanted top quality chrome, made sure the wheels were up to par. That went on until they closed up shop and moved. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 23 2006, 11:05 PM~6812845
> *Ok so it was the mid to late 90s then.  Either way, Mclean originally bought the rights to Zenith wire wheel and made a go at it.  The line was subsequently passed on to Roadster.
> 
> Yes, Brian sold Zeniths for Zenith.  Brian was the point of contact for getting things gold plated, ordering and selling wheels etc...  Before that it was Mike and or Danny.
> ...


pretty much but frank ( mclean) filed chapter 11 ,,,and excalibar bought mclean/zenith,,,then bruce excalibur wheels sold zenith to roadster, and got star wheel and me....your pretty much some up the story...... ive sold zeniths for 10 years , ive out sold anyone in this time...i took them to japan in 96.... those where the good days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

interesting read


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Ah yes, I remember the good ole' days. Times sure do change. Thanks for the clarification Homeboyz.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

merry christmas from ZENITH WIRE WHEELS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

another pic richard1940


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd be fired first day, when they catch me with truck fulll of goodies..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

powder coating options availble>?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 28 2006, 02:29 PM~6845243
> *powder coating options availble>?
> *


yes sir whatcha need


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*GO CHECK OUT

<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/zenithwire\' target=\'_blank\'>ZENITH WIRE WHEELS</a>

<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/roadsterwheels\' target=\'_blank\'>Roadster Wheels</a>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 28 2006, 10:16 PM~6845714
> *yes sir whatcha need
> *



Any examples of powder coated cross laced Zenith's?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Blue Zenith Chips ? Set of 4 shipped to 91360


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

can i get a price on some 14x7 96 st lace spokes all chrome w/ 2 bar spinner w/ black chips shipped to 77041


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt for a new year


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

Any in 17x8 for a rwd car? Just wondering :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Jan 2 2007, 12:15 PM~6882203
> *Any in 17x8 for a rwd car? Just wondering  :dunno:
> *


yep i gotem


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 2 2007, 04:47 PM~6883892
> *yep i gotem
> *


How much? Reverse or Standard? 
Send me a PM w/ the info.
Thank you


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Jan 2 2007, 05:01 PM~6884307
> *How much? Reverse or Standard?
> Send me a PM w/ the info.
> Thank you
> *


STANDARD 1650 SHIPPED ALL CHROME W/STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES AND NIPPLES


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

How much for these?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 3 2007, 01:35 PM~6891891
> *How much for these?
> 
> 
> ...


13 and 14 cross lace 1200 shipped


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hey whats up jd.
how much do a set of 14x7 cost chrome.
those are some nice lookin wheels.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 3 2007, 03:18 PM~6892808
> *hey whats up jd.
> how much do a set of 14x7 cost chrome.
> those are some nice lookin wheels.
> *


1100 picked up


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 3 2007, 03:18 PM~6893410
> *1100 picked up
> *



damn thats not bad.
and they will tuck in the back of my 79?

damn on monday i was trying to say whats up to you.but every spot when i was walkin towards you the cops came haha
that was a bad ass day! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

sup man i just want to say thanks x10000000 for my rims its realy easy to do buisness with you!!!!














great price, great shipping, great service and great quality of wheels.....10/10 :thumbsup: thanks again zenith is the best


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 4 2007, 08:52 AM~6899761
> *sup man i just want to say thanks x10000000 for my rims its realy easy to do buisness with you!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you welcome x10000000000000 hey i need yall to call me asap about some stuff i have for you


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 3 2007, 11:25 PM~6897445
> *damn thats not bad.
> and they will tuck in the back of my 79?
> 
> ...


id go w/ a 14x7 and 14x6 just to be safe ,or bring it here to me so we can try


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

another set on its way to AZ thanks mike ,ill post up pics soon


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt for the best wheel in the world


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 19 2006, 02:57 PM~6786600
> *1355 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



CAN YOU GET THESE WITH THE LINCOLN EMBLEM IN THE HUB INSTEAD OF A CADDY ONE? :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 7 2007, 05:27 PM~6926964
> *CAN YOU GET THESE WITH THE LINCOLN EMBLEM IN THE HUB INSTEAD OF A CADDY ONE?  :0
> *


yep


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Do they make beadlace wheels in an 18 for a front wheel drive?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

ttt and i've sent You pm about set of wheels .....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sqvarec_@Jan 9 2007, 04:13 PM~6944688
> *ttt and i've sent You pm about set of wheels .....
> *


WELL I CAN GET YOU WHAT YOU NEED


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2007, 01:32 AM~6946050
> *WELL I CAN GET YOU WHAT YOU NEED
> *


homie i've asked in the pm : how much for a set of 96 spoke, chrome shipped to Poland, 05-509 ..... or chrome with back spokes candy blue....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sqvarec_@Jan 9 2007, 08:03 PM~6946842
> *homie i've asked in the pm : how much for a set of 96 spoke, chrome shipped to Poland, 05-509 ..... or chrome with back spokes candy blue....
> *


SORRY I WAS W/A CSTOMER AND I THOUGHT I PUT THE PRICE 1200 SHIPPED ALL CHROME OR 1350 W/COLORED SPOKES


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Price Check

14's 100's

Center Golds
&
All Chrome


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 9 2007, 10:12 PM~6948136
> *Price Check
> 
> 14's 100's
> ...


zeniths only come in 72's and 96's


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Whats the price on 4 all chrome to sacramento ca 95838?


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 4 2007, 09:52 AM~6899761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, what a beautiful wheel! :0 What size are those?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 11 2007, 07:07 PM~6964022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry only for sets


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Jan 12 2007, 08:18 AM~6968274
> *Damn, what a beautiful wheel! :0  What size are those?
> *


14x7


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HEY FOKKER POST UP CHROME ZENITHS 14S AND 100 SPOKES IF YA GOT??AND 2 PRONG.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 12:05 PM~6969626
> *HEY FOKKER POST UP CHROME ZENITHS 14S AND 100 SPOKES IF YA GOT??AND 2 PRONG.
> *


72's and 96's EEEHHHHHH fockkkkkkkeeerrrrrrr


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 12 2007, 01:30 PM~6969804
> *72's and 96's EEEHHHHHH fockkkkkkkeeerrrrrrr
> 
> 
> ...


72 LOOK LOOK LIKE CAMEL SHIT!!!

POST THE 96 WITH 2 PRONG THE 3 ONE LOOKS LIKE PURE LAMA SHIT!!WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU HAHAHAHA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 12:32 PM~6969828
> *72 LOOK LOOK LIKE CAMEL SHIT!!!
> 
> POST THE 96 WITH 2 PRONG THE 3 ONE LOOKS LIKE PURE LAMA SHIT!!WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU HAHAHAHA
> *


DAMM YOU FUCKON CANADIANS EEHHH


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 12 2007, 02:31 PM~6970338
> *DAMM YOU FUCKON CANADIANS EEHHH
> 
> 
> ...


damnn you americans cant understand i siad all chrome homie hahaha no gold fokkerrrrrrrr....and im a canadien that dont say ehhhhhh fokkerrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHHHHH YA EEEEEHHHHHHH.........NO PICS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 12 2007, 03:16 PM~6970647
> *OHHHHH YA EEEEEHHHHHHH.........NO PICS
> *


THEN WHAT ARE YOU GOOD FOR????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 02:28 PM~6970729
> *THEN WHAT ARE YOU GOOD FOR????
> *


NUTTIN


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 12 2007, 04:35 PM~6971296
> *NUTTIN
> *


FOKKER!!!U GONNA GET SUM PICS????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 05:12 PM~6972050
> *FOKKER!!!U GONNA GET SUM PICS????
> *


MONDAY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 12 2007, 06:22 PM~6972130
> *MONDAY
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 12 2007, 08:39 AM~6968667
> *sorry only for sets
> *


*So then you are Not selling these knox-offs?
 *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 12 2007, 11:32 PM~6975315
> *So then you are Not selling these knox-offs?
> 
> *


thats correct were not selling them for now


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

whats up jd.
you know of anything going down this weekend as far as shows or cruising?

those rims are nice.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 12 2007, 05:44 PM~6973385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damit! homie .....is that how you canadians get down. :scrutinize:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 12 2007, 04:16 PM~6970647
> *OHHHHH YA EEEEEHHHHHHH.........NO PICS
> *


You have to mind Bela he has tourettes. Here you go you twat! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 13 2007, 11:15 AM~6977410
> *You have to mind Bela he has tourettes. Here you go you twat!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the picture :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Jan 13 2007, 02:36 AM~6976070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL WANT U TO POST A BRAND NEW ONE FOOL!!U AINT GETTING OUTTA THIS THAT EASY HOMIE ...HAHAHAH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS MOTHER FUCKER ,ALL DAYY ...................IM GONNA POST SOME BETTER SHOOTS TOMARROW THE PHOTOGRAPHER TOOK


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

NICE 3 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

thats a tight mean 3


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 13 2007, 09:51 PM~6981304
> *NICE 3  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 14 2007, 07:27 PM~6986166
> *thats a tight  mean 3
> *


dsmmmmm x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 10 2006, 11:09 PM~6738228
> *u think for the price the nipples would all point the same direction
> *


you got your wish now they do ill post up some pics tonite ,and from now on they will on all the sets


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

you got your wish now they do ill post up some pics tonite ,and from now on they will on all the sets


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

got some wheels gettin made ,thanks D-MACK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 13 2007, 11:15 AM~6977410
> *You have to mind Bela he has tourettes. Here you go you twat!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2007, 12:26 PM~7001497
> *SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> *


so fokker, are you going with a brand new set of zeniths for your caddy pea brain? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 16 2007, 01:41 PM~7001670
> *so fokker, are you going with a brand new set of zeniths for your caddy pea brain? :biggrin:
> *


how about i break a set of zeniths on youre foarhead ya fat ugly baboon lookin buffet finishing camel humper!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2007, 01:44 PM~7002427
> *how about i break a set of zeniths on youre foarhead ya fat ugly  baboon lookin buffet finishing camel humper!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2007, 01:44 PM~7002427
> *how about i break a set of zeniths on youre foarhead ya fat ugly  baboon lookin buffet finishing camel humper!!
> *


see thats the fockin problem w/the canadians there allways bout being violent EEEHHHHH


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 16 2007, 04:00 PM~7003260
> *see thats the fockin problem w/the canadians there allways bout being violent EEEHHHHH
> *


ONLY WHEN ANOTHER TUB OF GREESY SHIT LIKE MY CHAPTER PRZ OPENS HIS FUCKIN BIG MOUFF ..U FOKKER HAHAHA


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

fuck them all chrome Z's are sick! :0 nice shit like always homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

could u please help and post pics of x6 wheels vs x7 wheels everyone says they look like shit but ive never seen them thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jan 18 2007, 02:03 AM~7019117
> *could u please help and post pics of x6 wheels vs x7 wheels everyone says they look like shit but ive never seen them thanks
> *


thats hard to do on a picture ive allways ran 14x7 but we built some 14x6's and i had to look hard to see the difference


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, Johnny. Hit me up with the info on getting them wheels engraved. I also left you a message. My homeboy wants some zenith ko and left you a message to call him. Did you ? Let me know.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

didnt even think to check my voicemail ,but i dont sell the knockoffs by them selves


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FOR 
TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963

FLORIDA JAPAN SO CAL CONTACT JOHN @ BOWTIE CONNECTION 562-924-4610

WASHINGTON & W.CANADA CONTACT COREY @WEST SIDE HYDRO'S 604-626-5906

AND IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTERS CONTACT JOHNNY @ ZENITH 714-894-8585 CELL 210-369-1388 CHIRP 157*931*10690


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7030123
> *FOR
> TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963
> 
> ...


DISTRIBUTERS WERE???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EAST CANADA


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 19 2007, 12:47 PM~7030520
> *EAST CANADA
> *


ILL DO IT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ALL CHROME 13X7 TO 15X7 $1350


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

110 picked up at the shop 4 zenith chips and 4 zenith hats and 4 screws call me im at zenith 714-894-8585 J.D.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.arianiwheels.com/


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THIS 1 IS BAD ASSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

now thats a big fockin rim


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TOP DOWN AND ONLY ON ZENITH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2007, 01:44 PM~7002427
> *how about i break a set of zeniths on youre foarhead ya fat ugly  baboon lookin buffet finishing camel humper!!
> *


ya bird brain, you're weaker than a dying fly ya dumb blond mook...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 24 2007, 10:37 AM~7070461
> *ya bird brain, you're weaker than a dying fly ya dumb blond mook...
> *


oh ya come test me ass fuck!!NOW YOURE ZENITHS ARE $400 MORE $1 FOR EACH POUND YOU WAY :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2007, 09:45 AM~7070535
> *oh ya come test me ass fuck!!NOW YOURE ZENITHS ARE $400 MORE  $1 FOR EACH POUND YOU WAY  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM . :0


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

[/quote]



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

>


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
[/quote] :cheesy: bad ass9


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2007, 09:45 AM~7070535
> *oh ya come test me ass fuck!!NOW YOURE ZENITHS ARE $400 MORE  $1 FOR EACH POUND YOU WAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Bela's representing Zenith ? :ugh: There goes the company and it's reputation.





















































:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2007, 09:45 AM~7070535
> *oh ya come test me ass fuck!!NOW YOURE ZENITHS ARE $400 MORE  $1 FOR EACH POUND YOU WAY  :biggrin:
> *


ya dumb shit for brain, I only weigh 290 pounds ya blond piss brain dumbell...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7087757
> *Bela's representing Zenith ? :ugh:  There goes the company and it's reputation.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Jan 25 2007, 10:51 PM~7087757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE THE FATEST LIER I KNOW YOURE THE SIZE OF A FULL GROWN ELEPHANT ...*YOURE 400LBS OF SHIT STUFFED IN A 10 LB BAG!!!*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 19 2007, 09:09 AM~7030123
> *FOR
> TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963
> 
> ...


WHERE AM I ? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 25 2007, 07:51 PM~7087757
> *Bela's representing Zenith ? :ugh:  There goes the company and it's reputation.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 10:10 AM~7092128
> *WHERE AM I ?  :biggrin:
> *


WORKIN


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Jan 26 2007, 11:10 AM~7092128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHA GOOD ONE FOKKER!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 26 2007, 08:29 AM~7092254
> *WORKIN
> *


STILL NOT ON THE LIST JOHNNY ? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 26 2007, 12:19 PM~7092698
> *STILL NOT ON THE LIST JOHNNY ?  :biggrin:
> *


DROP KICK HIM FOKKER!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jan 24 2007, 07:03 PM~7075192
> *just put in a order for some 14/6 thanks john at Bowtie
> *


ON THERE WAY HOPE YA LIKE


----------



## SupremeCutty (Dec 16, 2006)

Price for all chrome 17x6/7????Shipped to area code 705 in Ontario, Canada, L4N 8P3


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2007, 09:13 AM~7091709
> *STFU U SILLY RED HEADED GOOF!!!
> YOU ARE THE FATEST LIER I KNOW YOURE THE  SIZE OF A FULL GROWN ELEPHANT ...YOURE 400LBS OF SHIT STUFFED IN A 10 LB BAG!!!
> *


wahahahahaaaa fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeCutty_@Jan 26 2007, 01:35 PM~7094116
> *Price for all chrome 17x6/7????Shipped to area code 705 in Ontario, Canada, L4N 8P3
> *


GOTTA HIT UP MAYHEM ON HERE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12249


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 26 2007, 12:29 PM~7094028
> *ON THERE WAY HOPE YA LIKE
> 
> 
> ...


like it


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2007, 02:24 PM~7094659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Adse (Jan 31, 2007)

WOOOOW!
http://amazing-videos.info/


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2007, 08:02 AM~7115795
> *ttmft
> *


your boys wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

last minute custome wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

*FOR 
TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963

FLORIDA JAPAN SO CAL CONTACT JOHN @ BOWTIE CONNECTION 562-924-4610

WASHINGTON & W.CANADA CONTACT COREY @WEST SIDE HYDRO'S 604-626-5906

EASTERN CANADA CONTACT MAYHEM @ 450-686-2202 

SAN DEIGO CONTACT NETO @ BUTTOMS UP 619-466-6388

NOR CAL CONTACT D-CHEESE @ SPEED MERCHANT 408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH 


AND IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTERS CONTACT JOHNNY @ ZENITH 714-894-8585 CELL 210-369-1388 CHIRP 157*931*10690*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 12:24 PM~7137818
> *FOR
> 
> EASTERN CANADA CONTACT MAYHEM  @ 450-686-2202
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 09:29 AM~7136872
> *your boys wheels
> 
> 
> ...


damn those must be mine...Fucking nice Johnny :biggrin: ...Don't forget bro, I need the back wheels to be standard offset to clear my skirts on my caddy 65 rag top...Couldn't find no competent fokker to shorten my diff around here... :angry:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2007, 01:15 AM~7144475
> *damn those must be mine...Fucking nice Johnny :biggrin: ...Don't forget bro, I need the back wheels to be standard offset to clear my skirts on my caddy 65 rag top...Couldn't find no competent fokker to shorten my diff around here... :angry:
> *


Dave can't you just run Ford 9 inch in the rear that way you can still run some with a full dish.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 31 2007, 11:31 PM~7144663
> *Dave can't you just run Ford 9 inch in the rear that way you can still run some with a full dish.
> *


Yeah but I already sent my diff to the chrome shop and ordered my wheels from Johnny...Besides I want to order roadsters soon as well and put my 15 inch fat whites coach tires I bought last year for the 65 rag as well...I want to go compete in those old OG classes as well when they don't have lowrider classes so it's not that bad bro...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2007, 11:15 PM~7144475
> *damn those must be mine...Fucking nice Johnny :biggrin: ...Don't forget bro, I need the back wheels to be standard offset to clear my skirts on my caddy 65 rag top...Couldn't find no competent fokker to shorten my diff around here... :angry:
> *


ill have the pics of those in the morning


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2007, 01:35 AM~7144705
> *Yeah but I already sent my diff to the chrome shop and ordered my wheels from Johnny...Besides I want to order roadsters soon as well and put my 15 inch fat whites coach tires I bought last year for the 65 rag as well...I want to go compete in those old OG classes as well when they don't have lowrider classes so it's not that bad bro...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 10:29 AM~7136872
> *your boys wheels
> 
> 
> ...


those actually look fuckin sweet ,and i usually hate cross laced but im lovin those bitches!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

96'S GOIN TO TEXAS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

got my wheels 14/6 with 5-20


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Feb 3 2007, 07:47 PM~7167302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Feb 3 2007, 06:47 PM~7167302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks way better w/ the stock rockers back on there.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Feb 3 2007, 06:47 PM~7167302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 1 2007, 10:59 AM~7147653
> *96'S GOIN TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

*SOMEONES GETTIN "CERTIFIED" REAL SOON*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2007, 09:25 AM~7188284
> *SOMEONES GETTIN "CERTIFIED" REAL SOON
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE MINE?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THEY LOOK GOOD RIGHT ,SHOULD SEE THEM IN PERSON ILL TAKE THEM BY YOUR HOUSE TONITE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2007, 02:30 PM~7190799
> *THEY LOOK GOOD RIGHT ,SHOULD SEE THEM IN PERSON ILL TAKE THEM BY YOUR HOUSE TONITE
> *



:angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ON THERE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DO THE ZS RUB IN THE BACK ON THE BIG BODYZ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 7 2007, 06:38 PM~7202120
> *DO THE ZS RUB IN THE BACK ON THE BIG BODYZ?
> *


nope


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 11 2007, 07:10 PM~7234511
> *
> *


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

I need chips and hats for these knockoffs hurrr...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ALEX SAID THANX


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 13 2007, 10:22 PM~7254247
> *ALEX SAID THANX
> 
> 
> *


tell him i said your welcome and thanks again for the sale franky :biggrin: you my nicca


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

nice


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

the wheels too :0


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

How much for one knockoff like this?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MY NEW CONTACT # 714-783-8740 CHIRP 124*600211*4


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

This is one gangsta ass topic


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

new customer


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 20 2007, 07:56 AM~7306071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful wheel right there


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

LOOKN TO BUY A NEW SET 13X7 TRIPLE GOLD REV. CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE
KNOCK OFFS, NIPPLES AND HUB IN GOLD
HOW MUCH $ W/SHIPPING THEM TO 95076 CA.

ARE YOU STILL LOOKING FOR DISTIBUTORS AND IF SO IN WHAT AREAS


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 20 2007, 03:25 AM~7305140
> *How much for one knockoff like this?
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a set of these to 54429?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Mar 23 2007, 01:50 PM~7537685
> *LOOKN TO BUY A NEW SET  13X7 TRIPLE GOLD REV. CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE
> KNOCK OFFS, NIPPLES AND HUB IN GOLD
> HOW MUCH $ W/SHIPPING THEM TO 95076 CA.
> ...


p.m. sent


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up jd what kind of rims are u putting on that new white town car is that mack 10


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 24 2007, 10:17 AM~7542332
> *was up jd what kind of rims are u putting on that new white town car is that mack 10
> *


YES IT IS AND :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 11:24 AM~7137818
> *FOR
> 
> ILLINOIS AND WISCONSIN CONTACT EDDIE @ ICECOLD 414-379-6139
> ...


----------

